# Mit Adobe Bridge Fotoauswahl brennen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
gibts einen Möglichkeit aus Adobe Bridge herraus zu brennen?
Ich würde gerne einen Auswahl an Bildern brennen nur habe ich diese direkt in Bridge vorgenommen und möchte nun nicht nochmal die ganze Arbeit im Finder vornehmen müssen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ink (13. Mai 2008)

Ist zwar nicht genau das was du wolltest, aber kopier doch 
alle Bilder (die du brennen willst) in einen neuen Ordner (über Brigde -> Kopieren nach, bei Rechtsklick) und brenn diesen normal über ein Programm.
Weil bisher ist mir auch keine bessere Lösung eingefallen.
Wer schlauer ist, bitte melden


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Mai 2008)

Hi,
Eine Idee wäre vielleicht, wenns einer kann  die Position der Fotos über JS an ein Brennprogramm zu übergeben. Aber wahrscheinlich übersteigt das die Fähigkeiten von JS und man müßte eine Komandozeilenerweiterung an die Startdatei vom Brennprogramm weitergeben.Da ich kein Brennprogramm kenne das eine JS Unterstützung beinhaltet.

Gruß

PS: Hab im Adobeforum gelesen das es zumindestens keine integrierte Brennfunktion in Bridge gibt.


----------

